# Hoo did you say?



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

<P align=left>Left out Sat. morning in hopes of finding the blue headed monster. Made it to the elbow and managed to put a few nice hoos in the boat right off the bat. We thought we were gonna crush em, but the bite died for us. We headed down to the spur for some sword action and found that shrimp boat everyone has been talking about. We were able to find a few small tunas, but none were worthy of photographs. Daylight came and no swords, so we fired up the daiquiri machine and prepared to rally on day two. Headed back to elbow and starboard rigger gets hammered by a blue only to have the hooks pull after about 30 seconds of chaos. No other knockdowns the rest of the day, but the seas were nice, the cocktails were flowing, and chef Harris created some outstanding tuna dishes in the gourmet galley. What more can you ask for? The biggest hoo was 56.8 <P align=left>







<P align=left>







<P align=left>







<P align=left>







<P align=left>







<P align=left>


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

You should hit the enter key after each picture. They are making the screen a mile wide


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *choppedliver (6/1/2009)*You should hit the enter key after each picture. They are making the screen a mile wide




Fixed it.......


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job triple X. That was my daughter on the radio asking where weere you when you caught the hoo's. We started on the edge and trolled down to yellow gravel with no action at all. What was the water color at the elbow?

Thanks


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Dammit...you guys have been spanking the hoos.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go, that food looks awesome. Drinks look pretty tasty as well:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trip! Looks like you guys know how to have a good time out there.....good food, drinks, friends and fish.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang bucket, that's a long way to troll with no action at all. Sorry to hear that. To answer your question, the water was clean but not beautiful. It was definately worse the farther we went towards the spur.


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

On the way in we were able to pick up some nice triggers. My daughter was hoping to catch her first dolphin. He already has a hoo under her belt and that was at 7 yrs old. Now she is 9 and wants the dolphin.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

That's cool man, shouldn't be to hard. Seems to be plenty of them out there. Sounds like she got the bug early.Drag some bright colors.Good luck. See ya out there.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Its almost like we were fishing in two different oceans on saturday ?????

your pictures make the seas look absolutely flat on Saturday.We were 35 miles east of you and a tad north and it was like "Victory at Sea" or even " Deadliest Catch" :doh

Makes no sense................we got the hell beat out of us !


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard of a dolphin being caught past the De Soto Canyon.


----------

